# FR: Place du pronom "y" - dans une phrase déclarative, négative, impérative



## aridra

Bonjour,
I am doing an exercise on 'y' and am unsure of it's placement in front of a negative pronominal verb.  Please can you help?

Question: Elle s'intéresse à la peinture?

Answer: Non, elle ne s'y intéresse pas.
OU
Non, elle n'y s'intéresse pas.

Which is correct?

Thank you in advance.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also the following related threads:
FR: l'y faire penser / le faire y penser - place du pronom
FR: Il m'y laisse aller / Il me laisse y aller - place du pronom
FR: il a beau y avoir / il y a beau avoir - place du pronom


----------



## zaby

_Non, elle ne s'y intéresse pas._  is the correct one.


----------



## dansushi

Would "He put it there" be translated as "Il l'a y mis" or "Il l'y a mis"? Basically, where do the object pronouns go when the the verb is in the past tense? Are they always before the avoir or etre?


----------



## Razin'

"Il l'a y mis" is incorrect.
"Il l'y a mis" does sound strange but I think it's grammatically correct.


----------



## snarkhunter

Yes it's correct. But it doesn't sound strange at all. At least, not to me!


----------



## Razin'

Well, I meant that I rarely heard or read it anywhere.. maybe for a lack of context, but I reckon even after 14 years of french, some structures do seem normal to a native that would be unusual to me...


----------



## geostan

Nor does it seem strange to me. What else would one say?


----------



## En miettes

hello, how do you move the pronoun to the front in
"elle est liés à qch" -> is it "elle y est liés" ?


----------



## lamy08

En théorie: elle est lié*e* à qqch --> elle y est lié*e*
Mais sans contexte, je ne vois pas bien à quoi elle pourrait être liée.


----------



## Guill

In French, the pronoun *y* is often (not to say always) placed just before the first conjugated verb.

Je vais à la poste ==> J'*y* vais.
Elle est liée à quelque chose ==> Elle* y* est liée.


----------



## shadysadie

Hello,

Where would I put the "Y" in a sentence that has three verbs? For example: Je vais aller manger au restaurant. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## janpol

Je dirais : Je vais aller y manger.
Je vais y aller manger" doit être correct aussi.


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

I will assume you mean to replace "au restaurant" with a _pronoun_ here.

The pronoun should be placed before the main verb in your sentence.

"Je vais aller *y *_manger_"
"Je vais *y* _aller_ manger"

in the above examples, and because of two consecutive _verbs in the infinitive_ being present, I would say this mainly depends on which one you want to stress (i.e. _pronoun_ placed before the most important _verb_).


----------



## bert31

"Je vais *y* aller manger" sounds really old fashion to me and can't be considered as still in use in informal french nor in formal unless it's used in a specific litterary text imitating 17th century style french or to make some specific poetic rythm...


----------



## Maître Capello

Note that neither is really natural. We would be more likely to drop the last verb:

_Je vais y aller._


----------



## crystalkaler

Here is a sentence: Vous ne vous promenez pas dans le jardin.
I want to use imperatif and the pronom adverbial "y" to rewrite this sentence,but I'm not sure if it is "Ne vous promenez-y pas!"
Thank u for you answer~!


----------



## HerbertX

Ne vous y promenez pas

"Y" et "en" sont toujours immédiatement devant le verbe, dans une phrase déclarative (= affirmative ou négative) et dans une phrase impérative et négative :
Je m'y promène
Je ne m'y promène pas
Ne t'y promène pas


----------



## Mikamocha

Je crois que les verbes irreguliers sont exceptés. Prenons vas-y ou allez-y par exemples. Dans ces cas-là le pronom "y" se trouve après le verbe dans la phrase impérative.


----------



## HerbertX

Non, cela ne dépend pas des verbes irréguliers. Tes phrases sont des exemples de formes impératives SANS négation. Moi, j'avais donné des exemples de formes impératives AVEC négation.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour


HerbertX said:


> Non, cela ne dépend pas des verbes irréguliers. Tes phrases sont des exemples de formes impératives SANS négation. Moi, j'avais donné des exemples de formes impératives AVEC négation.


 C'est tout à fait exact.


----------



## Maître Capello

HerbertX said:


> "Y" et "en" sont toujours immédiatement devant le verbe, dans une phrase déclarative (= affirmative ou négative) et dans une phrase impérative et négative


Pour éviter toute confusion, précisons que tous les pronoms précèdent le verbe lorsque la phrase est déclarative *ou* impérative et négative. En d'autres termes, ils ne suivent le verbe que dans une phrase impérative positive.

_Vous *vous y* promenez._
_Vous ne *vous y* promenez pas._
_Ne *vous y* promenez pas !_
_Promenez*-vous-y* !_


----------



## FrenchClass309

I am looking for the word order of the phrase "She forgot to go there." as an example of the pronoun "y" placement in the passé composé plus the additional verb aller. Could anyone help on where the "y" goes???

Elle y a oublié d'aller?

Elle a y oublié d'aller?

Elle a oublié d'y aller?

Elle a oublié y aller?

Which one of these would be considered grammatically correct?


----------



## piloulac

Elle a oublié d'y aller?


----------



## janpol

"y" se place avant le verbe dont il est complément :
Penses-tu à ton travail ?
Oui, j'y pense.
Vas-tu à la piscine ?
Oui, j'y vais.
Veux-tu continuer à vivre dans cet appartement ?
Oui, je veux continuer à y vivre.


----------



## Mikamocha

Et si nous avons une expression negative? "je ne vais pas y aller" vous semble bien ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est correct.

_J'y vais._ 
_Je n'y vais pas._ 
_Je vais y aller._ 
_Je ne vais pas y aller._


----------



## janpol

Mikamocha, Me Capello a répondu à ta question de façon fort limpide en montrant qu'on répond au présent à une question au présent et au futur à une question au futur. En effet, à ma question "vas-tu à la piscine ?" où "vas" est le verbe de mouvement "aller" au présent, tu répondais "Non, je ne vais pas y aller" où "vais" est l'auxiliaire du futur proche.


----------



## Sophiafan

Could someone please explain to me how to use "y" in a sentence. grammer wise, for example for “j'aime y aller”. I thought it would be "j'y aime aller"

I'm just having confusion about where to place the y. Since there are sentences like: "j’y suis allé", "ils n’y sont pas" etc


----------



## tartopom

In your examples 'y' replaces a place.
Aller *à Marseille*. J'*y* suis allé(e).
Ne pas être *au cinéma*. Ils n'*y* sont pas.
Aimer aller *en ville. *Je n'aime pas *y* aller.


----------



## Sophiafan

So if there are two verbs in a sentence, it's always going to be in between the two?


----------



## tartopom

If you have a look at the last example
Aimer aller en ville. The verb linked with the place, i.e., 'en ville' isn't aimer. We don't say 'aimer en ville'. But 'aller' / 'aller en ville'. That's the verb we must focus on.
Have you noticed that 'y' is always before the verb? The one we must focus on = the underlined one(s) - post 7.
Does it make sense?


----------



## Sophiafan

Ahhhh, okay I think I get it now! Thank you so much!!


----------



## yuechu

If there are two main verbs (with a modal verb, for example: pouvoir, vouloir, devoir, etc.), then the pronoun (in this case, "y"), goes between the two. In your case, "J'aime y aller."
If you are using "avoir" or "être" as auxiliary verbs (in the passé composé, for example) and one main verb, then the word order is different and you have to put the pronoun before the auxiliary, as you did before. For example, "J'y suis allé."
If you have more than one main verb in the past tense, then the pronoun also goes in between the two main verbs: "J'ai pu y aller."

(You didn't ask about the future, but if you are using the "futur proche" with one main verb, then the pronoun also goes in between them. For example: "Je vais y aller". The only time that the object pronouns go before the first verb when there are two is for past tenses using "avoir" and "être")
Hope this helps!


----------

